# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  ▷ 🥇 Hidrogel agrícola a base de potasio - Lluvia Sólida

## AgroMarket.pe

hidrogelagricolaagromarket.jpg
El hidrogel para plantas, también conocido como lluvia sólida, agua sólida o semillas de agua . Es un polímero de potasio super absorbente que retiene el agua hasta 350 veces su tamaño. Su uso en la agricultura retiene y conserva el agua con nutrientes en la raíz de la planta, evitando que drenen al subsuelo, para que sean absorbidos de manera frecuente eficientemente, llegando así a ahorrar hasta un 85% de agua, fertilizantes y frecuencia de riego. Tiene una vida útil en el suelo de hasta 5 años aumentando la calidad de tus plantas y cultivos mientras cuidas al planeta reduciendo el uso del agua, nuestro recurso natural más valioso.  *VENTAJAS DE USAR HIDROGEL AGRÍCOLA* 
Riega solo con lluvia: Nuestro hidrogel retiene el agua hasta por 60 días, pudiendo llegar a usar la lluvia como fuente principal de agua para tus cultivos, jardines o parques. Aprovecha al máximo la época de lluvias. 
Mejores plantas y frutos: Al ayudarte a contener y absorber mejor el agua, nutrientes y fertilizantes, obtendrás increíbles resultados al momento de cosechar. Frutos mucho mas grandes, jugosos y de mejor calidad. 
Reduce costos: Nuestro hidrogel a llegado a reducir hasta un 74% la frecuencia de riego. De esta manera se reducen costos del uso de cisternas, combustible y personal, pasando de regar de todos los días a solo una vez por semana. 
No tóxico – Ecofriendly: Al ser un poliacrilato de potasio es biodegradable, no toxico y no soluble para las plantas o el medio ambiente. No tiene ningún efecto nocivo en las frutas ni cultivos, incluso es seguro al ser ingerido por personas o animales.  *USOS:* 
JARDINERIA - AGRICULTURA - REFORESTACIÓN - GRASS   *PRECIOS* 
1kg = 48 soles inc IGV
5kg = 207 soles inc IGV
25kg = 885 soles inc IGV
100KG = 3305 soles inc IGV   *Informes y pedidos:*  ventas@agromarket.pe
995-805-066 (Whatsapp)Temas similares: ¿Qué opinas del gel agrícola, hidrogel, lluvia sólida o semillas de agua para agricultura en zonas con poca agua o épocas de secano? Artículo: ¿Es la lluvia sólida una solución para la sequía en la agricultura? PROBLEMAS POR FALTA DE AGUA?, XILEMAGEL, HIDROGEL AGRICOLA EN PERU Artículo: Lluvia sólida: la innovadora forma de riego para la agricultura Artículo: FMI: Perú fija base muy fuerte con política económica sólida e inclusión

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Buen día. Cuanta es la dosis recomendada para 1 Há de cultivo. gracias
saludos 
Jack Jiménez  jjimenez@igf.farm

----------


## AgroMarket.pe

> Buen día. Cuanta es la dosis recomendada para 1 Há de cultivo. gracias
> saludos 
> Jack Jiménez  jjimenez@igf.farm

 Estimado Jack, dependerá de varios factores como el tipo de cultivo, edad de la plantación, condiciones de clima y suelo, etc; pero te paso algo de información general al respecto: 
Para empezar, lo primero que se debe de hacer al adquirir el hidrogel agricola es hacer una prueba con el agua con la que realizará sus riegos. Ya que, el agua puede tener diferente dureza según el lugar en donde se encuentre. Normalmente con el agua de lluvia, mezclada con 1KG de nuestro poliacrilato de potasio, podemos solidificar 500 litros.  *¿Cómo realizar la prueba?* 
En un litro de agua con la que normalmente riega, echar la cantidad de una taparosca de gaseosa de nuestro hidrogel agricola y esperar unos minutos a que se convierta en gel. 
El agua debe quedar totalmente solidificada, sin presencia de gotas. En caso aún escurra el agua agregar una o dos taparoscas más hasta lograr la consistencia gelatinosa y compacta. Esto nos permitirá conocer cuánto producto necesitamos exactamente por Litro de agua y la cantidad de lluvia sólida que aplicaremos a nuestras plantas. 
1 Taparosca (7 gramos de producto) = 1 Litro de agua
Pasa desde 6 riegos a 1 solo riego  *APLICACIONES*  *Árboles:* 
Hasta 60 centímetros: 35 gramos
Menos de 2 metros: 70 a 100 gramos.
De 2 a 3 metros: 120 a 150 gramos
Más de 3 metros: 150 a 180 gramos. 
En suelos malos, arcilloso o arenoso, agregar fertilizantes  *En árboles ya sembrados: * Se hace un surco alrededor del árbol hasta llegar al área radicular. Se mezcla el producto con agua y una vez convertido en gel se aplica dentro del surco, tapandolo con tierra al finalizar este proceso. 
En árboles nuevos: Se mezcla Plantagel con una porción de tierra y se siembra el árbol, luego se agrega otra porción de tierra y se procede a regar.  *Para siembra en surcos:* 
50 kilos por hectárea
4 a 5 gramos por metro lineal  *Agave y pastizales ya establecidos: * 250 gramos por 1m3 de tierra.  *Avena: * 75 kilos por hectárea *
Alfalfa: * 75 kilos por hectárea  *Pasto, césped o grass:*  
150 kilos por hectárea  *Pasto ya colocado:* 
30 a 35 gramos por metro cuadrado 
Saludos!!  ::pulgar_arriba::

----------

